# 2 lovely kittens for temporary fostering



## loveskittens (Sep 8, 2017)

We have two lovely kittens, which we are not allowed to take to our temporary accommodation. We need a temporary home for them for 4 to 8 weeks until we are in our permanent home. Can anyone please help, preferably in London?


----------



## Nargis (Sep 10, 2017)

loveskittens said:


> We have two lovely kittens, which we are not allowed to take to our temporary accommodation. We need a temporary home for them for 4 to 8 weeks until we are in our permanent home. Can anyone please help, preferably in London?


Hi, 
I'm actually looking for one or two kittens to look after temporarily for around 6 weeks. My daughter really wants a kitten, however my husband has an allergy. He is away for next 6 weeks on business....

Are you able to contact me?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nargis said:


> Hi,
> I'm actually looking for one or two kittens to look after temporarily for around 6 weeks. My daughter really wants a kitten, however my husband has an allergy. He is away for next 6 weeks on business....
> 
> Are you able to contact me?


How on earth will your daughter cope when they have to be given back?


----------



## Nargis (Sep 10, 2017)

She is trying to get over oreo, a lovely kitten we adopted whilst on holiday for 4 weeks. Thankfully she is very mature for her age (13)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Nargis said:


> She is trying to get over oreo, a lovely kitten we adopted whilst on holiday for 4 weeks. Thankfully she is very mature for her age (13)


But then she'll have to go through the same process all over again when you hand the 2 kittens back!!


----------



## loveskittens (Sep 8, 2017)

Nargis said:


> Hi,
> I'm actually looking for one or two kittens to look after temporarily for around 6 weeks. My daughter really wants a kitten, however my husband has an allergy. He is away for next 6 weeks on business....
> 
> Are you able to contact me?


Hi Nargis,

Can you please follow me back and then we can sort something out.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't know why, but something about this arrangement would make me very wary.

2 brand new members swapping kittens and a kid who is going to be severely disappointed??


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

What happens if the new home isn't ready in 6 weeks, (OP estimates 4-8 but that could vary) and the husband with the allergy is due back home.


----------



## loveskittens (Sep 8, 2017)

loveskittens said:


> Hi Nargis,
> 
> Can you please follow me back and then we can sort something out.


Hi Nargis
If you are still interested could you please contact me via facebook or as an alternative follow me back as I cannot leave an email adress

Bella Louise Menser

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

loveskittens said:


> Hi Nargis
> If you are still interested could you please contact me via facebook or as an alternative follow me back as I cannot leave an email adress
> 
> Bella Louise Menser
> ...


Personally I would go a different route to get your cats looked after. A cattery perhaps?

I'm concerned that if you can't get this person to respond now, how will it be when you try to get your cats back?


----------

